
Designing 2D graphics in the Japanese industry - mariuz
https://vgdensetsu.tumblr.com/post/179656817318/designing-2d-graphics-in-the-japanese-industry
======
oknoorap
2d (pixel art) never die.

~~~
baud147258
At least it ages way more gracefully than early 3D models.

------
reustle
If you're in Tokyo and interested in this kind of art / graphics, you need to
check out Pixel Art Park next month

[https://pixelartpark.com](https://pixelartpark.com)

~~~
mercurysmessage
Looks like it happens every December, going to have to make it to one of
these!

------
codeulike
_You would color in the squares on graph paper. And then after you coloured
those individual squares, you would convert them in to numbers, and then you
would key in the numbers in hexadecimal using a ROM writer_

I used to do this on the BBC Model B, you could re-program character codes to
be any shape and would use that to build up graphics. It was really exciting
when the thing you'd drawn on paper finally appeared on screen. Or if you'd
made a mistake with the hex, there would be pixels or (often) horizontal lines
in the wrong place on a row.

~~~
tokyodude
like this?

[https://flickr.com/photos/51035661423@N01/sets/7215760031291...](https://flickr.com/photos/51035661423@N01/sets/72157600312919597)

------
galfarragem
Probably it's related with age - we like what we were used to - but
contemporary (3D) games feel terribly boring comparing with the ones when I
was a kid. My will to play them is literally zero.

~~~
rebuilder
Do you still find playing the old games enjoyable?

~~~
galfarragem
Playing old games is not enjoyable anymore (they are symbiotic with old
hardware) but playing _old style_ games adapted to nowadays hardware is.

From the top of my mind: curious expedition, stardew valley, undertale,
freecol, dwarf fortress (...)

~~~
dkersten
Can you talk a little more about what you find enjoyable about these types of
games versus new style games? Is it that they have more depth in their
mechanics? Is it their presentation? Something else entirely? I know this
might be a rather hard question to answer.

~~~
veli_joza
Here's my take. Back in 80s there was no established concept what video game
was supposed to play like, so developers experimented much more than today.
Some of those experiments didn't belong to any established genre (Seven Cities
of Gold, Civilization, Harvest Moon) but managed to get huge following.

Modern remakes aim to bring back same spirit and open-endness of those games,
but with UX improvements, more streamlined gameplay, multiplayer and other
nice features we came to expect from games.

Another improvement over classics is more open development process with
fascinating dev logs, creators requesting feedback and with suggested changes
making it into future version.

~~~
dkersten
It sounds more like a case for indie games rather than for old-style games.
That is, games that aren't afraid to try new, different, unconventional
things.

